

The Near-Mythical Beast That Spread an All-Too-Real Disease - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-near_mythical-beast-that-spread-an-all_too_real-disease

======
Fuzzwah
Oh look, another nautil.us link gets posted and quickly picks up 6 upvotes.

I've read and enjoyed a fair number of articles on nautil.us so I'm not saying
this in a nasty way.... But the vote ring involved here seems way too obvious.

~~~
joshu
Clickbaity headline too.

